# Penwood 11/20 (FAIL)



## yesmandroc (Nov 20, 2009)

Explored Penwood for the first time today. I gathered that you pretty much ride out so far and turn around. Ride out was good: Stuck to the western trail. Seemed to mostly have a yellow blaze on it, then twisting about with the Metacomet. Lots of fun.

 On the return route I decided to try to go on the blue. Terrible. Walked/carried the bike most of it. Do people actually ride that way back? I can barely imagine riding it out.

Anyway I don't totally regret it. Got plenty of exercise in either way. Not the worst end to four straight days of riding on my new bike. I still feel pretty good.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like you may have ridden it in the opposite direction that I do. Was your loop clockwise or counter clockwise. Starting from the 185 lot I do a clockwise loop. In this direction there are some really gnarly rocky / technical (fun!) downhill sections. After the decent the back on the blue trail is kind of tame except for the last 1/4 mile back to the access road. This is another gnarly rocky DH.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice! Hopefully things weren't to greasy out there on all those rocks! 

Only been to Penwood once so I don't remember much but definitely don't recall riding back on the blue trail. We also started on the western side, rode out till we hit a cul-de-sac and  then doubled back on the eastern side of the ridge. There where a few sketchy downhills that I opted to walk on the way out but the majority of the route was IMHO very ridable. Here's the map of our track. 

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=14&t=618&w=0 

None the less glad to hear your still getting out there and riding, breaking in that new ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 20, 2009)

The ride out from the culdesac back to the parking lot is on the blue trail.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The ride out from the culdesac back to the parking lot is on the blue trail.



Shows you how much I was paying attention. :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 20, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Shows you how much I was paying attention. :smash:



I also think the gnarly stuff from the Look out down to the culdesac is also on the blue trail.


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Sounds like you may have ridden it in the opposite direction that I do. Was your loop clockwise or counter clockwise. Starting from the 185 lot I do a clockwise loop. In this direction there are some really gnarly rocky / technical (fun!) downhill sections. After the decent the back on the blue trail is kind of tame except for the last 1/4 mile back to the access road. This is another gnarly rocky DH.



My loop was clockwise. But maybe there's another trail to the east that I missed?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 21, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> My loop was clockwise. But maybe there's another trail to the east that I missed?



About 1/4 into the ride did you climb a paved road up to the large rock out cropping that over looks the valley? That is the begining of they really gnarly stuff and mostly DH. But there is also. Lower trail that runs parrallel to it, they both take you to the same place where you start to head back south. I am just wondering if you took the easier / lower trail out and came back on the harder trail above. That would also make a clockwise loop.

 If you ever want to give the place another shot let me know and I will show you around. Not only is Penwood a great riding spot, but it drains really well and you can ride if after a decent storm.


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> About 1/4 into the ride did you climb a paved road up to the large rock out cropping that over looks the valley? That is the begining of they really gnarly stuff and mostly DH. But there is also. Lower trail that runs parrallel to it, they both take you to the same place where you start to head back south. I am just wondering if you took the easier / lower trail out and came back on the harder trail above. That would also make a clockwise loop.
> 
> If you ever want to give the place another shot let me know and I will show you around. Not only is Penwood a great riding spot, but it drains really well and you can ride if after a decent storm.



Not sure. I remember leaving the paved road when I saw a trailhead going over a wooden bridge. I took that and yes, before long, was on some rocky outcropping with a good view. Then a lot of downhill until I crossed Wintonberry Road. I wasn't really on the blue trail until then (and, of course, on my ill-fated trip back). That's as much as I remember/noticed at the time.


----------



## Trev (Nov 23, 2009)

Tim - We need to hit the Penwood again !


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 23, 2009)

Trev said:


> Tim - We need to hit the Penwood again !



Just say when


----------

